# This is scary



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

FYI:

North Dakota, Minnesota Wildlife Officials To Meet

Jan 9, 2004 7:35 am US/Central
Fargo, N.D. (AP) Hunting issues will likely be a focus when top wildlife officials from North Dakota and Minnesota plan to meet next week.

North Dakota Game and Fish director Dean Hildebrand and Minnesota Fish and Wildlife Division director John Guenther tentatively plan to get together Tuesday.

"There is no agenda," Guenther said. "We'll talk about fish and wildlife concerns."

North Dakota's restrictions on out-of-state hunters will be among the issues, Guenther said.

The North Dakota Legislature last year made several changes to nonresident hunting regulations, making it more expensive for nonresidents to hunt in the state and putting new restrictions on them.

Many Minnesota hunters oppose the new regulations.

"I would be surprised if individuals don't approach the (Minnesota) Legislature with ideas about retaliatory regulations," said Guenther, who is not in favor of such legislation because it would not enhance fish and wildlife.

Hildebrand said he hopes the meeting touches on several topics of concern to both North Dakota and Minnesota, including chronic wasting disease, aspects of the U.S. farm program, water quality and flooding.


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

I'll tell you what is SCARY, Fetch's spelling,.......... holy cow.

S-C-A-R-E-Y,

You gotta be kidding me.

Just kidding, thot I would just poke sum funn att my goud butty Fetch sins eye haven't ben righting on hear four awile.

(for those of you that are a little dim, the spelling errors in the last paragraph were an intentional attempt at irony/sarcasm)

cootkiller


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

No wonder those school kids in Devils Lake don't learn anything. Coot is teaching them how to spell.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

I do agree this is scary but so is the fact that Mrs. Coot has allowed you time to get to a computer instead of thinking of ways to plesse her    Hope the honey moon was a good one!


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

The only thing scary about our officials meeting with minnesota officials about outdoor issues is that our boys don't agree to anything with those guys that would compromise ND outdoors. We don't need to cater to Minnesota.
We in ND have the best waterfowl and fishing habitats right here. Why would we want to, or need to go over there.

It has always sounded like to me that Minnesota ruined their own Resources and haven't found a way to correct the mistakes, so instead of doing something about it they are just going to try to flood to ND during the fall. 
Also,
I have also always been amazed at the fact that when viewing hunters in the field that are doing something outrageously idiotic 9 times out of 10 you drive up and find out it is a couple of puddle-jumpers from the land of 9,996 sloughs and 4 lakes.
Now, I have nothing against Minnesota, if it wasn't for them I would have zero professional teams to cheer for, but come on. Let us not get caught up in trying to make a few of those puddle-jumpers happy.

Also this will be interesting to see how our elected officials handle this stuff with elections this year. Last time I checked Minnesota votes don't mean diddly in the 2nd greatest outdoors state in the union. (You have to admit, Alaska is still #1)

cootkiller


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I never thought I'd say this but I'll have to agree with you Coot.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I couldnt agree with you guys more. I hate to think of what kind of plans the Minnesota guys have.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I can't believe it, I agree with Coot!!!  I'd better check to make sure I dont have a fever or something????


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

shame on me


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

I agree 100 %. If they cant pay, stay home. I am trying to plan a out of state elk hunt. I cant get a tag here, so yes, I expect to pay for it when I have to go to a state that does offer them. Why should a state not charge more for nonresidents? Is it not up to the state to take care of residents first?


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Amen Coot


----------



## jimboy (Apr 1, 2003)

I agree, I now live in OHIO! ND should look out for it's residents first. I do not mind paying extra to enjoy true hunting adventures. the truth being is that I now make a heck of alot more than I did in ND. I will support any restriction that you guys feel is important to maintain the quality. I am officialy a NR and now feel it is a privilage not a right to hunt in ND. I got the feeling from them MN hunters that they have the right to hunt in ND. their attempts to "punish" ND will only hurt the thousands of others from other states who do fish in MN. MN will suffer a huge loss in revenues. I really do not think they have any right to try and dictate policy in ND. If they no like then they no come!!!


----------



## james s melson (Aug 19, 2003)

Coot, I have to agree with you too.


----------



## james s melson (Aug 19, 2003)

Coot, I have to agree with you too. People in ND don't have to cater to MN, they will come to ND to hunt in the fall (fishing is another story). ND does have the best habitat in the U.S. right now, although there was alot of talk of how the ducks "flew-over" into SD on this site. When the wet/dry cycle turns the other direction you won't have to be bothered by all the out-of state plates, you will have alot more room for yourself. The NR hunting industry is too important to ND economics, further restrictions are unlikely. IMO


----------



## Dano2 (Oct 8, 2002)

Looks like cooteylicker is getting all frustrated and flustered again about MN and ND trying to get along, so he has to bring up his same old whiney bull**** that he usually does.
Have fun doing your ditch fishen.
and shooting your fork horned desert rats.


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Looks like Dano2 doesn't know how to read, spell, or use proper grammar.

Ouch that has got to hurt.

If you call Devils Lake a ditch that is fine with me. However, it is bigger than 98.2% of the lakes in Minnesota and you actually get to keep the fish you catch out of it. Unlike 58.3% of the lakes in Minnesota where you have to throw whatever you catch back because it doesn't "fit into the slot"

I have heard that a lot of Minnesotans have troubles "finding the slot".

Fork-horned desert rats (check spelling there Drano2), this left me perplexed as I didn't quite know if you were refering to antelope hunting, deer hunting, muskrat trapping, or for that matter gopher hunting.
Please enlighten me, or I will continue taking for granted that you are just another Minnesota puddle jumper who STILL doesn't know how to hunt.

P.S. It was nice to see no Minnesotans were shot out of tree stands this year while deer hunting, that lengthens their streak to 1YEAR.

(*figures may have been adjusted for humorous reasons, please bear with me, I don't teach math*.)

cootkiller


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Sometimes people just shouldn't open their mouth?DANO2 I guess I really didn't see anything whiney about it! I do have to say I have agreed with most of Cooties Last posts! Really!!! I just said that? :bartime:

Anyways our state, our rules! Bottom line!

Mav....


----------



## Dano2 (Oct 8, 2002)

MAVERICK, I agree with you man!!!
I'm just sick and tired of the crap from
red necked hicks like cooterlicker.

I see hes on a "GRAMMER" gig
today too.

Must have been watching Sesame Street.

Oh, crap, I'm sorry, I just figured out Cooters a teacher.


----------



## administrator (Feb 13, 2002)

...........and locked.

If the personal attacks continue unto another topic just assume it's your last.

If you need a reminder, check out the link:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/members/ph ... php?t=2957


----------

